# [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*[Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Hallo Leute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Microsoft hat ja diese Woche das SP1 für Windows 7 veröffentlicht. Nun liest man überall im www von den verschiedensten Problemen.

Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob bei euch das Service Pack 1 für Windows 7 mit oder ohne Probleme läuft.

Wenn nein, was bereitet denn Probleme?

Zur Info: Man kann mehrere Antwortmöglichkeiten auswählen, da viele ja mehrere PC´s mit unterschiedlichen OS haben.

Besten Dank für´s mitmachen! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Hatte vorher auch schon das RC getestet und keine Fehler entdeckt.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Bei mir gibts auch nichts negatives zu melden.


----------



## longtom (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Läuft Einwandfrei .


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 
Habs auch noch nicht installiert


----------



## DaywalkerEH (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Läuft seit gestern ohne Probleme.
Die Installation lief auch recht fix über Windows Update Funktion


----------



## qwerkop23 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...service-pack-1-installieren-oder-nicht-2.html

#19


mein ergebniss nach install. des sp1:

fritzbox protect brauch einen neustart des pc um wieder zu funktionieren, cod4/MW2/black ops startet nicht mehr egal ob normal oder im abgesichertem modus (iw3mp.exe/iw4mp.exe funktioniert nicht mehr), modernrcon_v0.8.exe (cod4 server tool) funktioniert nicht mehr.

gestern sp1 install. mit diesen problemen. systemwiederherstellung gemacht mit der hoffnung das vllt was nachgebessert wird (alles funzt wieder), heute mittag sp1 wieder aufgespielt, probleme treten wieder auf.


EDIT:
msi afterburner deaktiviert und alles funzt wieder. werde es deinstall. und neu installieren. bei problemen gebe ich wieder bescheid.

EDIT:
msi afterburner verursacht die probleme bei mir, werde es erstmal nicht instl.


----------



## byte1981 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Hab es gestern Abend installiert,
Bis jetzt gab es keine Probleme.


----------



## Trinar (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Keine Probleme, weil nicht verrückt genug das sofort bei Release zu installieren


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

keine probs bis her. win7 x64 pro


----------



## hwk (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Ja ich hab kleinere Probleme mit der 64Bit version, die zwar net die Funktion beeinträchtigen, jedenfalls soweit ich das gesehen hab, aber doch nervig sind^^
1. Erkennt das Action Center jetzt mein AntiVir nicht mehr... (ob AntiVir gut is oder nicht diskutiert ihr bitte woanders!)


----------



## nuol (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Ich musste zwar die Gültigkeitsprüfung wegen MSE erneut durchführen, die auch problemlos funktionierte.
Dies sehe ich aber nicht als "Problem" an.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Gerade installiert... und ich bin noch online.
Scheint zu funktionieren!


----------



## Opheliac (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[X] Ja, ich hab Probleme [64-Bit]

Mir hats mein Direct X zerschossen/gelöscht/deinstalliert.
Musste es neu installieren, da einige Spiele auf einmal die Meldung brachten Datei soundso sei nicht vorhanden.


----------



## BautznerSnef (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[X] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]
Finde nur, das SP1 bissel viel Speicherplatz brauch. Könnte bissel eng werden.


----------



## Waldfee4890 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit], auf mehreren Rechnern.


----------



## Eiche (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> Microsoft hat ja diese Woche das SP1 für Windows 7 veröffentlicht. Nun liest man überall im www von den verschiedensten Problemen.
> ...


hatte probleme mit dem von M$ falsch verlinkt SP da die 1h das RC noch verlinkt war


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Windoof 7 komplett zerballert, Wiederherstellung geht auch nicht, einfach klasse....


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Hin und wieder neuinstallieren schadet ja auch ned. 

[X]Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] läuft wie am ersten Tag. 
(ok fast)


----------



## Own3r (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein keine Probleme (64 Bit)

Alles läuft super !


----------



## underloost (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

_[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]_

außer das Windows Update während des runterladens 1mal abgebrochen hat, lief alles wie geschmiert und von Win7 gewohnt


----------



## frido007 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Habe gestern das SP1 per normales Windows Update raufspielen lassen. Überhaupt keine Probleme. W7 HP x64


----------



## Eckism (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Hin und wieder neuinstallieren schadet ja auch ned.
> 
> [X]Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] läuft wie am ersten Tag.
> (ok fast)


 
meinen nerven und meiner ssd schadet das schon......


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Ich hoffe es hängt mit den speicher latenzen
ja probleme speicher   latenzen  waren bei mir auf 9.9.9.20

service pack 1 drauf 2 mal schon bluescreen gehabt bei online zocken stop meldung 000000124,die komische ist halt das es nach 1 bis 2 stunden passiert  
hab jetzt den wieder auf 9.9.9.24 gestellt mal sehen ob das mit den latenzen hängt .
und hab windows neu Installiert manchmal im surfen oder wenn ich auf festplatte zugreife hört sich das an ob der pc neusstartet meine dvd laufwerk +  lüfter dreht sich festplatte .
obwohl ich energie sparmaßnahme ausgeschaltet habe .


----------



## Painkiller (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*



> Hin und wieder neuinstallieren schadet ja auch ned.


Stimmt. Viele Leute haben einen Saustall auf ihrem PC, das geht schon gar nicht mehr.


----------



## computertod (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein keine Probleme (64 Bit)
gilt bis jetzt allerdings nur fürs Notebook, aufm großen will er nicht Downloaden. naja, soll mir egal sein


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

SP1 (x64) installiert und das einzige, was bisher rumzickt ist meine AVer TV Software. Die erkennt einfach keine Fernsehsender mehr, im Gegensatz zu Nero Vision und einer
Testversion von WatchTV Pro Ex. Wollte ich es mal mit dem Media Center versuchen; KEIN Media Center zu finden. Mußte es nach etwas googlen unter Standardprogamme de- und dann wieder aktivieren. Jetzt schaue ich damit Fernsehen. Ansonsten laufen alle Spiele und Anwendungen


----------



## ThoR65 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] nein, keine Probleme (64bit).
Warum auch? Mein System läuft nun seit knapp einem Jahr ohne Probleme. Und den berühmten Herrn "Bluescreen" kenn ich nur noch vom hörensagen. 


So long
ThoR65


----------



## Elvis3000 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

installation mit win 7 updatefunktion problemlos und soweit funzt auch alles aber......auf meinem logitech g15 lcd wird mir seitdem angezeigt das alle 1-2 sekunden der prozessor bis zu 30% ausschlägt!.....und das im idle !  shit


----------



## Ossiracer (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Mit dem SP1 weiß ich noch nich... aber mit dem Chip DL-Server.... 60kb/s is doch n witz-.-


----------



## Legacyy (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Hatte gar keine Probleme gehabt 
Bei dem Computerbase Server ist der DL mit 2,1MB/s ganz ok. Über den (legalen) Chip Torrent Server hatte ich dann die vollen 5MB/s


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Aktueller Zwischenstand:

1. Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]  (40 Stimmen)
2. Ja, ich hab Probleme [64-Bit]  (9 Stimmen)
3. Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit]  (5 Stimmen)


----------



## Nucleus (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Gestern installiert und am Abend auch kurz noch gedaddelt.
Scheint alles zu funktionieren wie es soll.


----------



## b00gie (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Seit zwei Tagen im Dauerbetrieb und bis jetzt noch nichts negatives festgestellt, jedoch auch nix positives x)


----------



## Bartman (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Also, ich habe das Gefühl das die Grafikleistung sehr abgenommen hat.

Ich habe Win 7 x64

Ich hab eine 570 GTX und den aktuellen Treiber 266.58 deswegen nochmal komplett neu installiert.

Aber ich finde nach wie vor, die Karte hatte vorher mehr Power.

Bei Mafia 2 wird sie jetzt heißer, zb.. etwas weniger fps..

meistens zock ich css, wo ich sonst durchgehen ca 300 fps (fps begrenzer) hab, sind es jetzt höchsten 150, eher aber unter 100. reicht zwar zum spielen, ich weiß, aber darum gehts ja nicht.

hat jmd ähnliche erfahrungen?


----------



## kmf (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit] 

Keine Performance-Einbußen. Bis jetzt alles bestens.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Installation lief ohne Probleme... aber ich hab ein Problem mit Creative Treibern. Seit der Installation von SP1 kann ich meine Webcam (Live Cam Chat HD) nicht mehr anschließen. Ergebnis: Bluescreen - Reboot. Ist sie beim Booten angeschlossen, kommt Windows nicht mal bis zum Loginscreen, sondern bootet kurz vorher neu. (Home Premium 64 bit)

Jaja, ich weiß .. das steht auch unter der News zum Update ... *g*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Noch läuft alles einwandfrei...mal gucken ob es so bleibt.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

gestern wieder bluescreen 00000124 /0000000  

bei battliefield 2 bad company .  dann  Pc neugestartet kaspersky internet security 2011 datenbanken beschädigt update hatt nicht mehr geholfen deinstalliert wieder installiert 
ich hatte vorher keine probleme entweder hatt es mit service pack 1 zu tun oder mit internet explorer 9 
eins von beiden .

das beste ist bluescreen kommt immer nach paar stunden zocken .
Hatte sogar extra den betriebsystem extra neu installiert  für IE 9 .
ich hab mal frage bzw.wo kann ich den sehen ob Pcie auf 100 steht im bios 
service pack 1 kamm über update .und ausserdem stand bei mier über optinal also mußte ich service pack 1 selber anklicken .


----------



## Schnuffer (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

habe letzten Donnerstag das SP1 für Win 7 in 64bit-Version installiert über die normale Updatefunktion. Hatte alles richtig und ohne etwaige Fehlermeldungen installiert,nur......................
kein einziges Spiel auf meinem Rechner wollte mehr starten. Die Spielstartvorgänge wurden permanent abgebrochen mit der Meldung "blablabla.exe funktioniert nicht mehr und muß geschlossen werden usw."
Habe die Grafiktreiber und Soundtreiber neu installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Das Ende vom Lied war die Deinstallation des SP1! Nun geht wieder alles wie vorher!
Das Sp1 kommt mir voerst nicht wieder auf den Rechner.
Win 7 läuft bei mir bis jetzt einwandfrei und ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen bzw. Bluescreens. Hier mal ein Lob an Microsoft, da habt Ihr mal ein tolles OS hingekriegt


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

kann es sein die leute die de über automatische update durschgeführt haben probleme haben ?
Service Pack 1


----------



## redBull87 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Bisher keine Probleme, Win7 64Bit.
@Bruce112 -> manuelles Update


----------



## KOF328 (27. Februar 2011)

hab SP1 nicht installiert. Never change a running system


----------



## Falcon_1990 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Ich habe seit SP1 (Win 7 64-bit) Probleme. Jedes mal, wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre startet er neu. Laut google haben das einige seit dem SP1.


----------



## Jan565 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Ich wusste gar nicht das es raus war


----------



## mattinator (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Allerdings folgende Tips:


der SP1 wurde beim ersten Versuch über das Mircosoft Update nicht installiert, da der Boot-Partition kein Laufwerksbuchstabe zugeordnet war
nach der Installation wird auch bei System-SSD die Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke wieder umgestellt auf "Größe wird vom System verwaltet" und auf der SSD angelegt


----------



## Painkiller (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*



> •nach der Installation wird auch bei System-SSD die Auslagerungsdatei für alle Laufwerke wieder umgestellt auf "Größe wird vom System verwaltet" und auf der SSD angelegt


Das ist fatal!

Scheint so das SP1 doch noch sehr verbuggt ist. Und das obwohl nicht viel verändert wird. Was passiert nur wenn mal richtig viel verändert wird? oO


----------



## crytake (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Die manuelle Installation hat super funktioniert aufm Laptop. Aber dann auf meinem Desktoprechner habe ich es über Windows Update installiert. Und jetzt hat mein Desktoprechner nur Probleme  Alle Windows Spiele (Hearts, Solitär, Majong, ...) funktionieren nicht. Mein Ultramon, Winrar funktioniert nicht mehr. Ein gewisser Watson Client meldet auch immer, das es nicht mehr funktioniert. Und ein Windows Media Player Server Client funktioniert auch nicht mehr...
Spielen kann man und stabil läuft er auch, aber diese obengenannten Probleme sind schon sehr nervig...


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Probleme scheinen hauptsächlich über das automatische Update zu kommen. Bei mir (manuelle Installation) wurde am System nichts verändert.
MfG


----------



## Bruce112 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

eben hatte schon vermutet weil  bei mir stand optionall hab den selber den angeklickt ,was sagt den microsoft dazu ,
ich dachte vorher sollte das getestet werden ,was nun ?
was sollen die leute machen die probleme haben wie ich ?
seit heute spinnt mein IE 9  explorer auch noch .


----------



## Baer.nap (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit]
 Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

zumindest im moment


----------



## boyka (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

aber mein Stiefdad. hat probleme bzw läßt sich nicht installieren bei ihn.


----------



## Firefighter45 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]


----------



## simpel1970 (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*



Schnuffer schrieb:


> habe letzten Donnerstag das SP1 für Win 7 in 64bit-Version installiert über die normale Updatefunktion. Hatte alles richtig und ohne etwaige Fehlermeldungen installiert,nur......................
> kein einziges Spiel auf meinem Rechner wollte mehr starten. Die Spielstartvorgänge wurden permanent abgebrochen mit der Meldung "blablabla.exe funktioniert nicht mehr und muß geschlossen werden usw."
> Habe die Grafiktreiber und Soundtreiber neu installiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
> Das Ende vom Lied war die Deinstallation des SP1! Nun geht wieder alles wie vorher!
> ...


 
Wenn du Afterburner (bzw. Rivatuner) installiert hast, benötigst du die aktuellste Version von Afterburner. Dann klappt das auch wieder mit SP1 und den Spielen.

--- 

_Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit]_
_Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]_


----------



## tripod (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] nein, keine probleme [64-bit]

bis jetz konnte ich keine fehler feststellen.


----------



## inzpekta (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Hab seit Vorgestern SP1 (64bit), seit dem hab ich Probleme mit ner älteren externen Festplatte.
Ich kann davon lesen, aber ich kann nichts schreiben und Programme laufen auch nicht davon...
Rechte sind da, an anderen Rechner funktionierts o.B.

Das Problem trat vorher nur sporadisch auf, da half meistens ein Neustart...

Werd ich wohl ersetzen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Keinerlei Probleme mit dem Pack, sind ja eigentlich nur Updates die man sowieso runter läd also keine rudimentären Änderungen.


----------



## herthabsc21 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Keine Probleme alles tip top


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit]


----------



## Spacerat (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Notebook 32 Bit: Lässt sich problemlos installieren, läuft auch einwandfrei!
PC 64 Bit: Lässt sich weder als RC, noch in der Final installieren... egal ob das Full-Package oder den Happen, den ich via WU bekomme... Alle erdenklichen Tools schon getestet, kommt immer der Fehler "TRUST_E_NOSIGNATURE (0x800b0100) .... auch die Systemupdatevorbereitungstools tun NIX! -.-


----------



## cann0nf0dder (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Win7 SP1 lässt sich einfach nicht installieren, somit hab ich auch keine Probleme damit, die registrierung meiner geräteirgendwas ist  fehlerhaft, alles was ich dazu rausfinden konnte, mein windows 7 scheint nen xp bug zu haben, die ganzen workarounds etc.. laufen unter xp 

win 7 ultimate 64bit


----------



## Speed-E (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Nein  alles i.O. mit Win7 x64


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Für den fall, daß es sich nicht installieren läßt: mal hier schauen...
MfG


----------



## Spacerat (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Hab ich auch alles schon durch! War neben SysProfile mein erster Anlaufpunkt  Verzweifle echt schon dran.
Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass das Browserwahlupdate schuld dran ist. Komischerweise hab ichs auf dem Laptop gar nie installiert und da gings.
Trotzdem das ein fixes Update ist, hab ich die WU-Datei umgeschrieben, damit ichs entfernen kann... auch das brachte keine Besserung.


----------



## Celtec (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Ja ,habe es aber nicht mehr installiert.Nach neuinstallation.


----------



## tokyob (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

64-bit : Nach dem Reboot war der Sound weg. De- und Re-installation des Drivers (Realtek ALC889) hat geholfen.
Beim PC der Kinder waren die in Explorer gespeicherten Passwoerter weg.


----------



## Leandros (8. März 2011)

Hab auch keine Probleme, die meisten Updates von dem SP1 hatte ich eh schon drauf, ist ja nur ne Sammlung davon


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Mir ist seit dem Service Pack 1 der IE sehr oft schon abgeraucht oder hat sich aufgehangen.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit]
Nein, keine Probleme [64-Bit]

Ich habe das SP1 aber nicht über Windowsupdate installiert sondern die offline Version genommen.


----------



## fctriesel (10. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Nein, keine Probleme [32-Bit] 
Und wurde sogar automatisch installiert.


----------



## Per4mance (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

win 7 64 automatisches update

rechner braucht beim windows boot länger(gefühlt) bis ich irgendwas am desktop starten kann.


ansonsten is mir noch nix anderes aufgefallen.


----------



## myIceTea (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

[x] Ja, ich hab Probleme [64-Bit]

mein pc startet nicht mehr aus dem stand-by... startet einfach neu

jemand ne idee warum oda ne idee wie man störquellen rausfindet?

Core i7 920 NGTX 570 Msi EX58-UD3R GIGABYTE 8 GB Corsair 1600


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

@Antischwabe: Hast du das SP1 über das Update installieren lassen? Wenn ja, würde es sich anbieten, dass Update zunächst herunterzuladen (Standalone-Exe) und es nicht über die Updatefunktion zu installieren.


----------



## pcfreak26 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

Habe selbst kein Windows 7, aber auf Arbeit getestet mit Windows Hyper-V R2 Core-Server, Windows Server 2008 R2, Win 7 Pro/Ultimate x86 und x64 und bisher mit keinem wirklich Probleme gehabt. Ich denke das Ich das Ende des Monats das Sp1 in die Server installieren kann, falls nicht noch irgendwelche gravierenden Fehler bekannt werden!


----------



## Bruce112 (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage] Habt ihr Probleme mit Service Pack 1 für Windows 7?*

service  pack 1 von microsoft ist totall unnötig , ausser AVX sind das die selben updates ,Microsoft will doch hier nur den windows 8 beschleunigen damit windows 7 schneller dicht gemacht wird .

und wie es ausieht haben schon einige probleme mit service pack 1 ,selber hatte ich beim weder bei installieren noch per automatische update probleme eher bei online zocken freezes 
wahrscheinlich war die ursache  der Nvidia treiber bisher keine probleme zu erkennen .
und virensoftware neu installiert .


----------

